# Super Tuesday



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, here it is, at last, the day that the true idiocy of the average American is exposed for all to see and quantify.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I like paczki day better.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's also national pancake day :]


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

pancakes rule! i wonder if canada has a national pancake day?


----------



## p8ball4life (Nov 7, 2007)

Steak and BJ day!

edit: assuming you have a loved one that you are faithfully devoted to!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

it's also mardi gras :B


----------

